
A student used GPT-3 to write fake blog posts ended up at the top of HN - tuxt
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/21371049/gpt3-hacker-news-ai-blog
======
uberman
I love the part where people on HN guess correctly that it was a post written
by GPT-3 only to be downvoted and met with comments telling them that they
needed to be more civil.

------
t0mmyb0y
The title is what got it to the top. People responded to a very vanilla
article in knee jerk replies.

